# Welcome Home our little Prince Romeo Enfant



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Two days before kids start school we have been blessed welcoming Prince Romeo Enfant to our family!!!! He is my choice for a 20th Anniversary gift from my hubbie!

We couldn't be happier adding our 3rd furbaby to our family!!!! Poor baby endured the long airflight. He landed at 10:30am, but by the time we went through customs we didn't get to see him until 12:30pm.

Here are pics of him carefully coming out of his crate to give my son a kiss...He is so good about peeing on the potty area's we have....He is so cute and bounces around like a puppy even though he is already 10months old. Favorite things about Romeo?? He likes to stick his tongue out -- soo cute! He likes being held upside down and get a tummy rub -- my daugther loves this! Romeo LOVE the kids and Loves my hubbie the best!!!

Best for me is that Shinyoung did all the hard work of growing out his topknot and beard. His coat is amazing!!!!! I hope I can keep it up!!

He slept all night with a few episodes of crying but did not soil his bed all night! Cosette and Tweety are a little confused with him, but they have already become a pack as they all napped with me today on the floor.

We are so blessed to have such lovely fluffs and kids!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome little boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition to the fam!
I love the pic of your son giving his new "brother" a kiss!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, look at that face and those big gorgous eyes!! He is beautiful and looks so happy~~~Congrats to you!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so glad he's home with you!:chili: You must be so excited! What a precious little boy Romeo is!:wub: Were the girls checking out his "man parts"? LOL!

Congrats!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Effie sends kisses to Romeo!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

ooohhhhh puppy love, what a cutie:wub:

mary anna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's very cute. He looks like a little stuffed toy in that first shot. And I love the kids with the fluffs.:wub: Enjoy your new addition. :chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwwww!! That's so cute. He looks like such a happy little boy.

In the last photo of the fluffs, with your son, who are they in order? I know Romeo is in the middle but is it Cosette or Tweety on the left or right?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> I'm so glad he's home with you!:chili: You must be so excited! What a precious little boy Romeo is!:wub: Were the girls checking out his "man parts"? LOL!
> 
> Congrats!


Hi Effie -- We are family with sweet loveable Effie!!! and Cosette is family with Libby!!!

Actually the girls didn't know what to do, so they barked at Romeo some..then they pretty much ignore each other. They have had spurts of play and Romeo just rolls on his back in submission! My girls then just play with their toys!

My son is thrilled to have a boy -- with 'uhhughm boy parts' in the house :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> Effie sends kisses to Romeo!



Effie -- please send more and more pictures...let's all grow up together!!! Romeo is big brother to Effie!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Awwwww!! That's so cute. He looks like such a happy little boy.
> 
> In the last photo of the fluffs, with your son, who are they in order? I know Romeo is in the middle but is it Cosette or Tweety on the left or right?


Cosette is left, Romeo is middle, Tweety is on right!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Your new baby is darling!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: congratulations, he is a little cutie for sure :wub2:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh my....

Romeo is quite the looker. Those eyes are pure poetry!

However, Romeo's quote, "Did my heart love till now? Forswear it, sight! For I ne'er saw true beauty till this night" is a fitting description about cute little Romeo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I forgot to add, you have a really beautiful family..those with white silky hair and those without too! lol.

Effie, SeRi and Romeo are all full brothers and sisters? That's a pack of cuteness for sure.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He's precious! Congrats!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a cutie! CONGRATS!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A big congratulations to you for the new addition  what a handsome boy. Oh and you sure picked a nice name for him (my brother's kitty is also named Romeo  )
You have adorable malts and kids. 
How is his personality like?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Great pictures of all "humans" and "fluffs".. Congratulations and cute stories about how your girls have received Romeo..thanks for sharing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

thach8 said:


> oh my....
> 
> Romeo is quite the looker. Those eyes are pure poetry!
> 
> However, Romeo's quote, "Did my heart love till now? Forswear it, sight! For I ne'er saw true beauty till this night" is a fitting description about cute little Romeo


:goodpost:

a real little doll! enjoy!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What a cute, happy looking little fluff-adorable!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so glad he's finally home with you!!! :aktion033: What a sweetie pie!!!! 

you've got a great looking family!! I can't wait to watch all these relatives grow up.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a wonderful anniversary gift!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh yay Hedy am so thrilled to read your posting that SeRi's brother Romeo is finally home :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: wow they sure held him so long at customs but am sure he is at his best behavior the whole time :thumbsup: I am glad he is getting settled so well with the girls . . .your skin babies are gorgeous too and it sure looks like they are totally smitten already . . . .

SeRi sends a lot of wet kisses to her brother Romeo and of course to Romeo's new sisters :wub: :wub: :wub: please continue to share tons and tons of pictures


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is just gorgeous and the happiest looking Maltese I think I have ever seen.:wub:


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG! Congrats! :chili::chili:he is soooooo adorable, i'm totally missing out on all the fun stuff because of school :crying:Vixen sends kisses and hugs to prince Enfant:biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations on Prince Romeo!!! I absolutely LOVE all your pictures, what a happy, fluff filled family!! Many congrats and *please* do post more pictures, I cant get enough of the prince!!!

**Hugs**


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub: Congratulations!! Romeo sure looks like a charmer.:wub: 
Little guy makes my heart melt.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad he made it home safe and sound. Congrats!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what an adorable boy. All your babies are sooooooooooo precious! Enjoy.


----------

